
Google Search “a long time ago in a galaxy far far away” - MarlonPro
https://www.google.com/search?q=a+long+time+ago+in+a+galaxy+far+far+away&oq=a+long+time+ago+in+a+galaxy+far+far+away&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i64l3.1390j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8
======
nandhp
Nothing happens. (Firefox, Linux, USA)

------
sharemywin
Chrome Windows US...pretty cool.

